

Ask HN: How do you track your metrics? - phibs

I am currently exploring solutions to track metrics for my startup. KissMetrics and Mixpanel are doing good jobs, but they are quite expansive and not very customizable for an early-stage startup. I am looking more for a tool that aggregates the data and syncs metrics from various sources.
======
barryhand
What's the startup?

Without thinking of what is available through Google Analytics, Kissmetrics,
Mixpanel etc .- what are the single most important factor of your startups
success?

~~~
phibs
SaaS. It's more about aggregating the various services like Analytics,
KissMetrics, etc.

